
New Recommendation System = 40 Percent More Diggs - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/31/digg-credits-new-recomendation-system-with-40-percent-surge-in-activity/
======
adamdoupe
Can anybody who still uses Digg comment on if this makes Digg worthwhile again
(or at least not a waste of time)?

~~~
sysop073
I use Digg but I found the recommendation engine pretty poor. The problem I
had with it is it's very simplistic. If you and user X have both digged up a
story, and then user X diggs up another story, it concludes that you probably
like that story too because you both agreed on the first story. This tends to
be not true all the time. Ideally they should try for more of a netflix-like
system that evaluates why certain people like certain types of stories, but
that would be much more effort to implement

------
redorb
just changes the scale of the filtering 'now takes more diggs for the front
page' .... so if they havent adjusted yet .. ( although im sure its automatic)
it would be easier to hit front page

